# Quel puissance pour un UPS pour un Mac Mini + Time Capsule ?



## nifex (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais aller acheter un UPS (onduleur) cet après-midi afin de protéger des coupures de courants et des surtension mon Mac Mini et je souhaiterai savoir quelle puissance je dois acheter ?

Il y aura brancher sur l'UPS mon Mac Mini i5 2.5, un modem, un Time Casule et je crois que c'est tout.

Alors savez-vous quel puissance je dois acheter ? Ca a l'air d'aller de 300 à 1500 VA, mais j'avoue ne pas savoir ce que va consommer mon matériel... Idéalement j'aimerai limiter au maxim le cout de cet achat, mais en achetant un suffisamment puissant tout de même.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !!


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2011)

Pour le Mac mini, tu peux attendre les 85 W selon Apple. Je ne l'ai jamais vu passer les 35 W. Pour la Time Capsule, Apple annonce une conso maximale de 34 W.

Si ma mémoire est bonne, VA et W c'est pareil (puissance apparente et puissance active), donc je suppose qu'un petit UPS devrait suffire pour tout ça. Faut juste qu'un plus électricien que moi confirme.


----------



## nifex (23 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse !

J'ai fait une recherche sur Google pour les VA et W et apparemment ca marche comme ca :

*Nombre VA = Nombre de Watts /0.66*

Source : http://www.europ-computer.com/dossiers/dossier_6_18.html

EDIT : En regardant d'autre site, il disent tous de faire 1 VA = 1 W...

Enfin bon ce n'est pas très important car dans les 2 cas ma consommation sera effectivement très légère et un UPS de base devrait largement me suffire.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !!!


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2011)

Prévois quand même plus large, parce qu'il faut prendre en compte d'éventuels périphériques.


----------



## nifex (23 Septembre 2011)

Oui je verrais en magasin ce qu'il propose.

Et je ne devrais pas avoir trop d'autres périphériques dessus car il est branché sur ma tv et le restes (imprimante etc) est branchés sur une prise normal.

Je veux juste empêcher le mac Mini et le time Capsule de s'éteindre brusquement...

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !!!


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2011)

OK, je vois. Et de rien


----------



## nifex (23 Septembre 2011)

Juste pour info, apparemment la formule Nombre VA = Nombre de Watts /0.66 a l'air juste.

Sur le site de APC il indique que 650 VA font 400 W.

http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BK650EI&total_watts=200

EDIT : Oups pas du tout en faite ce serait plutôt l'inverse... Enfin bon tant pis, j'aurais la solution dans une autre vie


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2011)

Ce coefficient de 0,66, c'est cos Phi, comme dans cos Phi = P/S (P est la puissance active, S la puissance apparente, en fait tout était sur Wikipedia). Pour avoir la conversion, tu poses donc Valeur en VA * cos Phi = Valeur en W, ou comme tu dis Valeur en VA = Valeur en W / 0,66.


----------

